# Lightweight Sports car at Autosport Inetrnational



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The world will meet the brand new ultra-light Zenos E10 sports car for the first time next month at Europe's largest dedicated motorsport trade show, Autosport International.








On 9-12 January at Birmingham's NEC, the first model from Zenos Cars, a partnership between former Caterham Cars CEO Ansar Ali and COO Mark Edwards, will be unveiled along with pricing and additional technical details. Having also worked together at Lotus, Ali and Edwards have over 30 years of experience in the niche sports car sector.

Track focused yet road legal, the open-top, step-in, two-seater is powered by a mid-mounted 2.0-litre Ford engine producing 200bhp. Weighing only 650kg, it delivers a power-to-weight ratio of 300bhp/tonne and covers 0-60mph in under five seconds.

Beneath a body that's set to consist of 18 panels, the unique chassis architecture lends itself to the Zenos name: a combination of 'zen' to represent purity, and 'os', loosely Latin for 'vertebra'.

A single, aluminium extrusion 'backbone' spans the length of the E10, delivering impressive torsional rigidity, accompanied by an aluminium rear sub frame and a safety cell incorporating twin roll hoops and side-impact protection. The flexibility and low investment demand of the Zenos platform architecture has been recognised through a development grant from the Niche Vehicle Network.

The driver and passenger sit either side of the spine in an integrated carbon composite monocoque, constructed from recycled carbon fibre as a skin with a thermoplastic core; a lightweight, strong and cost-effective solution.

Autosport International exhibitors Alcon, Bilstein, Corebeau and Titan are among the partners involved in the project.

The E10 is due to enter production in late 2014, with first customer deliveries expected during the opening quarter of 2015. Based on the same chassis architecture, two further models are in the pipeline for the next five years, a Roadster, Project E11, and a GT Coupé, Project E12.

"The launch of the E10 at Autosport International will mark another major milestone in what's been an exciting 18 months since work begun on Zenos Cars," said co-founder Ansar Ali.

"Based on our experience, we know the sector and what drivers want, and with the Zenos E10 we have worked hard to develop a fun, engaging and affordable lightweight sports car. We're looking forward to showing it to the world."

With its E10 launch at Autosport International, Zenos Cars will be among more than 500 companies showcasing the latest in performance engineering technology at Birmingham's NEC. Over £1 billion worth of new business in the sector was generated at the 2013 show, which includes two days dedicated to industry professionals, 9-10 January.

"Zenos Cars is a remarkably exciting company, that has attracted significant interest within the motoring industry in recent months," said Ian France, Autosport International Show Director.

"With an impressive pedigree, the team has created an innovative and exciting package, including the use of recycled carbon fibre. We're looking forward to hosting the launch of the E10 at Autosport International, and seeing the car for ourselves."

Trade registration for Autosport International 2014 is now open, from £26 with discounts for group bookings. To register call +44 (0)845 218 6012, or visit www.autosportinternational.com.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a bit meh, compared to the competition no?


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It's a bit meh, compared to the competition no?


Which you are basing on what?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

richtea78 said:


> Which you are basing on what?


Unless based on somehow making it cost considerably less than an atom, westfield, caterham, radical, etc etc, what's the point of it?


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I must have missed the bit where pricing is announced then? 

Given who are making it, its worth waiting to see what its like when all the information is known rather than just dismissing it out of hand


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

richtea78 said:


> I must have missed the bit where pricing is announced then?
> 
> Given who are making it, its worth waiting to see what its like when all the information is known rather than just dismissing it out of hand


Alcon aren't cheap for starters, but as I already said, *unless* it's significantly cheaper than the competition, what's the point?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You'd struggle to get your mobile hair-dressing salon in one of those RP.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Alcon aren't cheap for starters, but as I already said, *unless* it's significantly cheaper than the competition, what's the point?


Given that Caterhams arent the most expensive and the way that the carbon tub is made for this theres every chance it could be in with a shout so its at least interesting to see. The market they appeal to though isnt really about the price IMO, have you seen the price of Radicals, KTMs et al?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

richtea78 said:


> Given that Caterhams arent the most expensive and the way that the carbon tub is made for this theres every chance it could be in with a shout so its at least interesting to see. The market they appeal to though isnt really about the price IMO, have you seen the price of Radicals, KTMs et al?


This was my point, for a similar price I don't see why it would appeal more than an atom or radical. It's slower, heavier and has a dull engine.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

£24k. A lot cheaper than a Radical or an Atom


----------

